# Trying to figure out track sections needed for layout



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I used Slotman to get a layout I want to use, but the track descriptions don't match up to the Tomy/AFX part numbers/descriptions on the track or online. 

Slotman lists the corners as #5, #4, #3 and #2 instead of 15" 1/8 radius, 12" 1/8 radius, 9" 1/4 or 1/8 radius and 6" 1/8 radius.

The straights are easy enough to figure out since they're in centimeters and I can match that up. 

Any ideas? We don't have any shops here in Dallas other than Hobbytown or Hobby Lobby/Michael's so getting any help there isn't going to happen. I have the Super International set and need to figure this out so I can order the additional track I need for our layout.

I figured if anyone can answer my question it's the wise elders of the Hobbytalk forum.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Ron, best I can tell is 1 through 5 are all the 1/8 pieces going from small to large. 

1 = 6"
2 = 9"
3 = 12"
4 = 15"
5 = 18"

Hope this helps.


----------



## lolagt (Sep 19, 2006)

go to slotcar racing .com its about the best slotcar site for track. he gives alot of help.


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

i just got done looking at this thread.....
this will either help or give too many ideas...
you can scroll up from where this link puts you also..
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Layouts.html#FlyingCow


----------



## AZSlot Racer (Dec 5, 2007)

I believe 1 is actually a 3" radius (hairpin) then 6", 9", 12" & 15"


----------



## ericc (Jan 12, 2009)

I used Adobe Illustrator along with ideas from hoslotcarracing. If you have access to Illustrator or a cad program you can create and configure your track. If you can send me your idea I can see if I can put it together for you as well.


----------

